# laser pointer?



## cconiam (Jul 25, 2008)

When doing an estimate does anyone use a laser pointer to "point out" limbs in a tree to customers ? If the answer is yes...where did you get yours?
Thanks
Cindy:help:


----------



## toddstreeservic (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't use them but I have seen them in catalogs. I just looked them up in Baileys. page 65 of their current catalog. $75!!!:jawdrop: Better not lose that one!


----------



## custom8726 (Jul 25, 2008)

I keep saying I am going to order one, its one of those things you could definetly do without but would come in handy quite often.


----------



## kennertree (Jul 25, 2008)

I've had one for a few years now. It is very helpful in pointing out limbs or defects in the canopy or explaining where a cabling system will go. I got mine when sherrill first started selling them so I paid alot more then. They are fairly cheap now, you can get a real deal on ebay.


----------



## andrewspens (Jul 25, 2008)

*PM me*

I sent out a link a while back in the commercial forum for green laser pointers for 15 bucks. I have one that I use to work (goof off), and they work great. The site sponsors sell one that is 5mW for power, mine is 10 and my brother has one that is 30. The more wattage, the brighter it is. You can see my entire beam indoors, looks like a light saber at night! These make a very obvious spot in the tree.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey I used the search function and typed in laser and this thread came up. Check it out. It has all of the links mentioned above.


----------



## andrewspens (Jul 25, 2008)

*Check these guys out*

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.911


----------



## memetic (Jul 25, 2008)

Funny, I was going to post the same thing the other day. I have two laser pointers and neither work that well. On the estimate I did on Thursday, the HO couldn't even see it. I was wondering if there is one made for this work. I just didn't google it yet. I think it is worth the money. Could probably turn a one hour estimate into a fifteen minute estimate.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jul 26, 2008)

most HOs can follow what your talking about with their trees. but some are cluless, thats where the green pointer comes in. their handy to have, but i always end up draining my batteries playing with the damn thing. last one i had i could hit the tops of huge power poles for about two miles.....


----------



## ATH (Jul 26, 2008)

andrewspens said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.911


Thanks for the link andrewspens!

Have you purchased from them? I see they ship from HongKong...kinda makes one nervous.

Also...have you had problems with this statement?: "Important FDA Warning for all >5mW Lasers: FDA advices all customers that these lasers may be purchased only if you are NOT a citizen of the United States and you are NOT currently living in the United States."


----------



## custom8726 (Jul 26, 2008)

ATH said:


> Thanks for the link andrewspens!
> 
> Have you purchased from them? I see they ship from HongKong...kinda makes one nervous.
> 
> Also...have you had problems with this statement?: "Important FDA Warning for all >5mW Lasers: FDA advices all customers that these lasers may be purchased only if you are NOT a citizen of the United States and you are NOT currently living in the United States."



I am curious of this also.


----------



## neil_004 (Jul 28, 2008)

The FDA regulates lasers in the US. The laser needs to be under 5mw (5 miliwatt) to meet their regulations. As long as you are not pointing it at traffic or planes I doubt you will ever have an offical knocking at your door. 5or 10mw is plenty of power but you might need to point it at the shadow side of the branch.
You can get a 100mw+ laser that will burn stuff (wicked lasers). Thankfully they do not pack enough punch to slice off limbs.


----------



## andrewspens (Jul 28, 2008)

*No issues so far*

My brother ordered a 30mW, I ordered a 10mW. Shipping from Hong Kong is no big deal. Shipping was only something like a penny, unless you want the express. Regular shipping takes around two weeks. Seemed a little funny for a package from Hong Kong to arrive in Florida, then get sent to me in Washington. Their stuff needs a signature for delivery, so if you are not home, you get the little card to go to the post office. My only issue so far is that the switch occasionally won't work right. Just give it a whack and it works fine. Mine came with a nice case to keep it reasonably protected. Check which batteries they need before ordering. Some use the little lithiums that can get pricey, that's why mine uses regular AAA's.


----------



## bclure (Jul 28, 2008)

*Laser*

It could be because I was exposed to laser light in a factory that I worked in.. BUT, if I use my green laser I get an instant headache. I don't have to have it in my eyes, just looking at the green dot does it.


----------



## Marquis (Jul 28, 2008)

I bought a combination 9 LED flashlight/laser pointer at the local hardware store for $10, save yourself the money and do the same. Don't get me wrong, I do order a lot of items from forestry catalogs, but this one works just fine.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jul 28, 2008)

I have one that takes 2 aaa batteries i fitted a .243 case on it so it works as a boresighter and pointer but mostly i shine it on the ground/walls/roof to amuse the cat lol


----------



## masiman (Jul 30, 2008)

Do be careful with the more powerful lasers:

Russian Ravers lose eyesight


----------



## ATS/TexasTree (Aug 6, 2008)

While they can be expensive, I use a laser from http://www.laserglow.com

Cost - -$700.00 - first day I used it, I sold a $12,000.00 job to a dense homeowner who finally understood what I was talking about with the aid of the laser. 

This thing can highlight a tree a block away at high noon on a summer day here in Texas. It's great for pointing out bad tree work (visible in trees next door or down the block from most of my clients.) 

The use of this laser vs. the smaller pen light green lasers has no comparison. Great sales tool. Also helps getting the crew to understand quickly what you want done without any questions. 

The batteries last for months if you're careful.


----------



## Liddell (Aug 6, 2008)

The laser on the end of my HK USP 45 would probably work well! If they don't see the dot, shoot at it instead.


----------



## neil_004 (Aug 6, 2008)

You could prune and top from the ground.
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/591682/tree_felling_with_machine_gun_no_chain_saw_needed/


----------



## inbilya (Apr 5, 2016)

it would be nice to have a laser powerful enough to burn lines into the tree bark. That way I wouldn't need to remember what to cut and what not to cut. After a customer agrees on what to cut, just mark it. I don't know if this is too out of this world, or could it actually be done, and how if anyone knows.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 5, 2016)

Take a picture with your phone then annotate it.


----------



## inbilya (Apr 5, 2016)

thanks for an Idea. Is this what you do? Does this prove to be very practical ? is there an app that allows to do that?


----------



## DaveLindsay (Apr 6, 2016)

Instead of just using a laser pointer I use a "Disto" it's a laser pointer and a distance finder in one kit, kind of like a range finder. There are lots of different models and makes. Bosch & Leica are the two brands I'm familiar with and they seem to be fine.


----------



## inbilya (Apr 7, 2016)

DaveLindsay said:


> Instead of just using a laser pointer I use a "Disto" it's a laser pointer and a distance finder in one kit, kind of like a range finder. There are lots of different models and makes. Bosch & Leica are the two brands I'm familiar with and they seem to be fine.


What is the advantage of using that ? How exactly do you use it?


----------



## DaveLindsay (Apr 7, 2016)

inbilya said:


> What is the advantage of using that ? How exactly do you use it?


Point it at any object and it can tell you how far away it is and depending on which one you buy and its internal programming it can give you the dimensions of a given area or the length/height of a tree. 
I think of them as tape measures where I don't have to hold the end of the tape measure. 
And I don't have to enter a danger area to determine any physical information I might need to provide a solution.


----------



## inbilya (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow, that's an Idea right there! Thanks. do you also use it to annotate which branches to cut?


----------



## DaveLindsay (Apr 7, 2016)

I know that some of them can take pictures but you will need to research which ones do so try out the leica range "Disto" to start with and work from there. I primarily use it in an underground mining environment but we also use it for surface mining operations.


----------



## inbilya (Apr 14, 2016)

Seems like the best app to use is Clarisketch. it does exactly what we want plus it records audio as you make your annotations and then plays it back as any video. it can be shared too. this has a zoom feature , but it has to be turned on in the settings. this thing is amazing. Defiantly worth a try. Took me a while to find it, hopefully you guys find it useful as well


----------



## Smithy (Apr 16, 2016)

Yep, I use Clarisketch.


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Apr 30, 2016)

I have had about 5 lasers ranging from 3 to 99 dollars. The most powerful one was able to light a match from a few feet away or pop a balloon. The hottest ones I have found are the purple/blue ones but the green are typically the brightest. As of now I am using one that was 12 dollars and runs off a 3.7 volt 18650 battery which cost me the same as the light but lasts a long time. I have never had it die on me to tell the truth since I usually take the battery out to recharge every couple days and don't play around with it much. I can light up a sign a mile away and hit the foothills with it about the same distance away. It came with a battery charger which was a joke since the battery was to long to fit in the charger an I am referring to the cheap china made battery that was included with it for free. I had one similar to this a few years ago which just finally stopped working. The worst ones i have had experience with use 2 AAA batteries and cost less than 5 dollars and work fine as long as the target is less than 200 yards away. The slightly more expensive one I use is almost identical to the one that cost like a hundred dollars 2-3 yrs ago except the expensive one has a attachment with 7 different effects such as making a bunch of birds/mushrooms/apples/ that will spin around the center object as the user rotates a piece that looks like a focusing adjustment. My current one has a 301 numbering on it I believe and is practically as bright as the one that cost 8x a few years ago. I wouldn't buy a expensive one again since they all either get lost or broken eventually and I am not trying to start any fires. I have a few expensive flashlights tho costing up to 250 dollars for my xtar D35 which is waterproof to over 100 meters and very bright while shaped perfect if you ever need to use it as a club which it will survive since its been dropped off the table on concrete more than once. The price included 3 high quality 18650 batteries as well as a carrying case.


----------

